# Zombie cage!!!



## 5imp7y (Mar 13, 2012)

So i have a nice big cage that i normaly use but it is bulky and once every 2 - 3 months I travel about 2 hours from my home and stay with friends for about 2 weeks. It is always a huge pain to break down my cage and move it then set it back up again, so i got to thinking. I have 2 cages that are 2 small (old hamster cage + single adult rat cage i used ages ago for a temp home.) what if i combined them? 
you can see in the picture below that i made it and put some toys and boys in it. They seem to like it but i want to make sure that it meets required space. about an hour in there with the door open and they didnt leave it, except for a treat, and they managed to mess it up good before i took the picture, but there are plenty of toys in there they just take them all and put them in the bottom which is recessed for about 4-6 inches. 

The dimentions are as fallows:
Top white part: 12.8 x 17 x 24 inches
bottom part is 24 x 17 x 14

Is this ok for them to play in for like 2- 3 weeks at a time or do i need to just buy another cage to leave at this other home????

Thanks again!!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

if the width demensions were bigger that would be better, but looks good for temporary. my rat Charles after his brother died, and so he was a solo rat for about a month, he lived in a cat carrier for about 2 to 3 weeks. He got plenty of out time, so he wasn't in it 24/7, so I would say this is good.


----------



## Serena-t (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello, 

I would replace all shelves out of grid, e.g. put some wooden shelves over them.
They can raise the risc for the rats to get bumlefoot very much! 

I think the area of the cage is very small. Should be at least 31.5 x 20 in.

At least I would use more shelves over the whole area.


----------



## 5imp7y (Mar 13, 2012)

Well what is in there is basically all the extra stuff i have minus some other toys and one huge hammok, If anyone knows a 3 rat friendly cage available for less than 80 bucks i will buy it.

I was looking at this one, 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-level-Rat-Chinchilla-Sugar-Glider-Cage-Cages-SA2483-Black-/280923789449?_trksid=p5197.m1997&_trkparms=aid%3D333005%26algo%3DRIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D15%26meid%3D733731099374965466%26pid%3D100016%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D3%26#ht_3681wt_1396
But it has vertical bars which i thought wasn't very rat climbing friendly. But if i kill it with more stuff like this :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/15-pc-MESH-Sugar-Glider-Cage-Set-Rat-Neon-Green-/320948315785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aba02a689#ht_1778wt_1396

Thanks peeps!


----------



## Serena-t (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello, 

I think, both cages are very small anyway. I won't go below an area of 31.5 x 20 in. or calculate with CageCalc
I would have a look for a little bit more size. 

Vertical bars are not the optimum - for rat climbing and for you when fixing shelves or drinking bottles. But they're acceptable. 
There are much more important things to be noticed at a cage: size, no bar shelves (but these can be replaced) and for you big door for easier cleaning.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

How many rats do you have? I would think 2-3 would be find in your zombie cage for 2 weeks at a time.

As far as the ones you posted - the first cage will hold 5 rats, according to the calculator. I would think it would be more than sufficient for a two week stay, but maybe not much less of a pain to haul back and forth. The second one you posted isn't really a cage - it's the cage set that's for sale, and the cage shown is just to display it.


----------



## 5imp7y (Mar 13, 2012)

I meant that i was going to use that as more shelving. I plan on purchasing another cage simply to leave at the place and use whenever i go. But do you think that a 5 rat cage is too big? Normally i am only there for a week or 2 but it could be up to a month.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Nope, I don't think it's too big at all, especially if you don't have to drag it back and forth when you go.


----------

